# Spickzettel veraltet

## scurrell

Eine kleine Einstiegshilfe:

CD booten, wenn du unter Gnome angemeldet bist kannst du erst mal mit hilfe des Konfigurationseditors das Tastaturlayout auf Deutsch einstellen. Danach gehst du in die Konsole und gibst sudo su ein, jetzt hast du root zugriff.

Danach startest du cfdisk und richtest deine Partitionen ein (Deine Platte ist ja jetzt fast leer, also richtest du eine Datenpartition ein [Die du als Typ NTFS angibst und später unter Windows formatierst, da ich denke du willst eine Partition für Daten unter Windows haben], danach richtest du noch eine /boot (ca. 128 MB) eine /home (ca. 5-10 gig) und eine / (Größe bleibt dir überlassen, aber mid. 5-10 Gig) Partition ein)

Danach formatierst du die /boot Partition mit mkfs.ext2 /dev/hdaX (/dev/sdaX)

Die anderen Partitionen kannst du mithilfe von mkfs.ext3 mit ext3, mit mkreiserfs auf reiserfs, mit mkfs.xfs nach xfs, usw. formatieren.

Dann mountest du die Partitionen unter /mnt/gentoo (Du musst natürlich auf der / Partition ein /boot und ein /home Verzeichnis einrichten, also wäre die Befehlsfolge:

/dev/hda6 = /boot

/dev/hda7 = /

/dev/hda8 = /home

mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo{home,boot}

mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda8 /mnt/gentoo/home

Jetzt kannst du bequem den Browser öffnen (lass die Konsole offen) und dir von www.gentoo.org unter mirrors ein stage3 archiv für deinen PC runterladen, denk dran du bist als normaler user angemeldet und hast somit keinen Zugriff auf alle Verzeichnisse, am besten speicherst du es auf der livecd unter /home/gentoo.

Nachdem das alles gut gegangen ist gehst du wieder in die Konsole und tippst dort "tar -xvpjf /home/gentoo/stage3* -C /mnt/gentoo

Jetzt hast du dein Basissystem installiert und musst es nur noch chrooten, mit dem Befehl:

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

Jetzt bist du im Gentoo System drin, das erste was du tun solltest wäre ein emerge --sync, danach solltest du die /etc/make.conf anpassen, mit passwd ein rootpasswort vergeben, usw.

Das Praktische ist, du kannst im Browser das Gentoo Handbuch aufrufen und schritt für schritt, die manuelle Installation durchführen, was eigentlich ganz einfach ist, das einzige was man wissen muss sind die Befehle, und von Vorteil ist auch wenn man weiß wofür sie gut sind.

Naja, hoffe ich konnte dir ein paar nützliche Hinweise geben und dich zu einer manuellen Installation motivieren, es ist wirklich nicht allzu schwer.

CoS24

=======================================================================

hdparm -d 1 -A 1 -m 16 -u 1 -a 64 /dev/hda

ifconfig eth0 up

 dhcpcd eth0

Einige Netzwerkadministratoren erwarten, dass Sie den

Hostnamen und Domainnamen benutzen, der vom DHCP-Server

vergeben wird. In diesem Fall benutzen Sie

 dhcpcd -HD eth0

emerge -avp dhcpcd

emerge -av livecd-tools

rc-update add net.eth0 default

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

ls -FGg /etc/portage/make.profile

nano -w /etc/locale.gen

echo "tts/0" >> /etc/securetty

emerge -av rp-pppoe

emerge --sync

emerge -uavDN world

cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/GMT /etc/localtime

emerge -av genkernel

emerge -av gentoolkit

emerge -av ccache

nano -w /etc/conf.d/hwclock

emerge gentoo-sources

emerge -av reiserfsprogs

genkernel --menuconfig kernel all

emerge -av sys-fs/fuse

emerge -av ntfs3g

useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio,video,usb,cdrom,cdrw -s /bin/bash lclhost

passwd lclhost

grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

emerge alsa-lib		.

emerge alsa-utils	.

emerge alsa-oss		.

emerge alsa-plugins	.

emerge alsa-tools	.

emerge alsaplayer	.

emerge mp3blaster	.

rc-update add alsasound boot

etc/init.d/alsasound/save 

emerge -av subversion

emerge layman	plus gleich configgen

emerge -av cmake	.

emerge -av automake	.

emerge -av vixie-cron

rc-update add vixie-cron default

emerge -av slocate

emerge -av nopaste

emerge -av gkrellm

----------

## py-ro

Warum postet du so einen Post, wie schon im Titel steht ist einiges veraltet, anderes schlicht nicht korrekt und manches sogar falsch und verursacht Probleme?

Bye

Py

----------

## kurisu

In der Tat muss man sich fragen, was all dies eigentlich soll. Nicht nur rekurrierst du auf inzwischen eindeutig obsoletes Zeug (spontan sehe ich hier: nopaste, slocate und vixie-cron; ebenso hal im anderen Thread) und eine ordentlich angestaubte Kurzfassung einer früheren Dokumentation. Fernerhin stiftest du gewaltig für Verwirrung. Aber nun gut, vielleicht wird sich die Tiefsinnigkeit dahinter in Bälde noch offenbaren.

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich vermute ja mal, das ist ein Spickzettel, den ER mal von jemanden (unterzeichnet mit CoS24) bekommen hat. Der wurde hier wohl einfach 1:1 gepostet, damit er ihn nicht verliert.  :Wink: 

Aber genau dafür gibt es ja eigentlich das sehr ausführliche und gut dokumentierte Handbuch...

----------

## cryptosteve

Statische Spickzettel bringen unter Gentoo halt noch weniger als ohnehin schon ....

Selbst das offizielle Handbuch hat bisweilen Probleme, den steten Änderungen zu folgen.

----------

## Christian99

vixie-cron ist obsolet? ich sollte wohl selber mal wieder einen blick ins handbuch werfen...

----------

## kurisu

Okay, vixie-cron obsolet zu nennen ist eventuell etwas übertrieben. Ist schließlich noch in Portage. Jedoch nicht mehr erste Wahl, da es Upstream wohl schon längst nicht mehr gibt.

Edit: *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Selbst das offizielle Handbuch hat bisweilen Probleme, den steten Änderungen zu folgen.

 

Gerade sehe ich auch, dass das deutsche Handbuch diesbzgl. noch nicht auf aktuellem Stand ist.Last edited by kurisu on Fri May 09, 2014 11:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## l3u

 *kurisu wrote:*   

> In der Tat muss man sich fragen, was all dies eigentlich soll.

 

+1

Kann da evtl. mal ein Moderator was dazu sagen? Das, was Herr/Frau scurrell hier so von sich gibt, erinnert mich irgendwie stark an das, was täglich zuhauf in meinem Gästebuch/Weblog aufschlägt, vgl:

 *Quote:*   

> Nach langen Vorbereitungen und einigenmissglueckten Versuchen gelang es 1842 Anton dAbbadie, ueber Tigri in dasBinnenland [url entfernt] ddipueipos [url entfernt] kreditvergleich [url entfernt] mitBuddhas Hand veranlasst und aberglaeubische Vorstellungen erweckt.

 

mit:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-990584.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-986718.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-986716.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-990540.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-990328.html

----------

## Yamakuzure

Naja, ich denke mal dies ist der Spickzettel von dem er in [solved] Intensiver Suchen spricht...

@scurrell: Du musst schon ein wenig mehr schreiben, zum Beispiel, was das soll, wenn du einen Thread eröffnest.

Und bitte, bitte freunde dich alsbald mit http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/ und http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Main_Page an.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *l3u wrote:*   

>  *kurisu wrote:*   In der Tat muss man sich fragen, was all dies eigentlich soll. 
> 
> +1
> 
> Kann da evtl. mal ein Moderator was dazu sagen? Das, was Herr/Frau scurrell hier so von sich gibt, erinnert mich irgendwie stark an das, was täglich zuhauf in meinem Gästebuch/Weblog aufschlägt, vgl:
> ...

 

Er ist mir schon die ganzen Tage nicht ganz koscher.

----------

## scurrell

Tja du hast recht. Ich bin gar nicht koscher. Ich bin nicht so trocken wie ein altes Data-Becker-Buch. Ich bin ein Mensch.

Und wenns Probleme gibt, geht auch mal der Dampf ab. Ich hab keinen Dozenten, den ich fragen kann.

Und ja, ich bin völlig verwirrt.

Die alten sources mit dem alten Handbuch liefen. Die neuen... da muß ich nochmal durchstarten.

----------------

Danke py-ro, daß du dir das mal angeschaut hast. 

Genau das war meine Befürchtung. Den Spickzettel darf ich gar nicht benutzen.

Und danke kurisu für den Link zu udev.

Ach, noch eins. Ich hab hier den Link http://www.gentoo-portage.com mit dem Hinweis Portage-tree durchsuchen.

Leider ist die Seite tot. 

Und ihr beiden Früchtchen, die ihr euch ins Fäustchen lacht .... 

Hoffentlich hab ich noch den noob-Bonus und darf weiterhin auf eure Hilfe hoffen.Last edited by scurrell on Fri May 09, 2014 4:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Strike 2

Deine Posts sind einfach "dämlich", stell konkrete Fragen oder lass es. Davon ab war bisher nicht eine Frage dabei, die nicht mittels Handbuch oder Forums/Google Suche zu lösen gewesen wären. Das hier ist nicht dein persönliches Pastebin/Notizbuch. Da brauchst dich nicht über die Reaktionen wundern.

Bye

Py

[EDIT] So etwas wie Noob Bonus oder Welpenschutz gibt es nicht.[/EDIT]

----------

## scurrell

Nein, das stimmt nicht. eth0 konnte ich nicht mit dem Handbuch lösen.

----------

## py-ro

Ach nicht?

Handbuch ->Netzwerk beim Systemstart aktivieren

Danach hätte vermutlich der neue Devicename gestört, aber auch das wäre mit dem Forumssuche zu lösen gewesen...

----------

## l3u

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Und ja, ich bin völlig verwirrt.

 

Selbsterkenntnis …

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Hoffentlich hab ich noch den noob-Bonus und darf weiterhin auf eure Hilfe hoffen.

 

Du bekommst gern Hilfe. Ich kann mich noch lebhaft daran erinnern, als ich hier vor knappen 10 Jahren meine ersten Posts geschrieben habe. Da herrschte noch ein anderer Ton. Oder gar in #gentoo auf Freenode. Das war für mich als Anfänger damals kein Spaß, und ich bin froh darüber, dass es mittlerweile besser geworden ist.

Aber stell vernünftige, strukturierte Fragen und mach nicht so nen Scheiß wie irgendeine obskure „Anleitung“ für was auch immer hier kommentarlos zu posten, „Ich bin nicht so trocken wie ein altes Data-Becker-Buch“ zu schreiben, wirre Texte, die eher an philosophische Rätsel, als an Fragen erinnern oder sonstigen Quatsch. Bitte.

----------

## Jean-Paul

@scurrell, warum muss es unbedingt Gentoo sein ?

Der Schritt von Windows zu Gentoo ist imho einfach zu groß und dir fehlen praktisch sämtliche Basics.

Tu dir einen Gefallen, such dir eine Distri bei der die Anforderungen nicht so hoch sind. Diese nimmst du auseinander und baust sie wieder zusammen. Und höre auf bei jedem Problemchen neu zu installieren - das machen nur Windows-User. Lernen tust du dabei nichts.

Wenn du dann nach einem Jahr noch Bock auf Gentoo hast (und vor allen Dingen auch einigermaßen weißt wovon du redest), versuche es nochmals.

Ist nicht böse gemeint.

----------

## Finswimmer

@scurrell: Als Moderator möchte ich Dich bitten, Deine Posts vor dem Absenden nochmal gründlich auf Verständlichkeit zu überprüfen.

In einem guten Post sollten folgende Elemente enhalten sein:

- aussagekräftiger Titel

- ausführliche, aber kompakte Problembeschreibung

- was wurde unternommen, um das Problem zu lösen (z.B. Verweis auf veraltetes Handbuch, Foreneinträge, die das Problem nicht lösen konnten, etc.)

- falls es aus der Problembeschreibung nicht klar wird: was bzw. wie sieht die Wunschlösung aus?

Jeder von uns hat bei Gentoo von vorne angefangen. Das ist kein Problem. Wir helfen Dir gerne, erwarten aber im Gegenzug, dass du eine angemessene Zeit mit einer eigenständigen Lösungssuche verbringst.

Viele Grüße

Finswimmer

P.s: Danke an alle Beteiligten, dass der Umgang weiterhin so freundlich blieb! Ich erinnere mich da an früher(tm)...

----------

## scurrell

Danke f[uer die freundliche Aufnahme.

Ich wuerde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir hier weiterhelfen koenntet.

Dann haette ich mehr Zeit, mich mit dem neuen Handbuch zu vergnuegen.

----------

